# Here she comes DD!



## kingstrut1 (Aug 15, 2009)

DD, you riding out this one? Am sure you have seen your share. Assuming we don't have any damage in Guilford County, you can come here to Greensboro if you need to. We can call and chat with Depe...LOL...but, have plenty of room. If you need anything, drop me a line, 336-932-2093...Stay safe.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I would think twice about riding this one out. Looks like it is gonna be a bad one.

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Dear Weather Channel. I really dont give a rats arse about when and what the storm is going to do in New York, Rhode Island or Boston...How about focusing on the little people down here in North Carolina where it is likely going to hit hard?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Ryan, you know Jim Can'ttell ain't got time to be worryin about the likes of island folks. He needs to be tied to the end of Avon where he will get a good look at it on the way to NY.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

wdbrand said:


> Ryan, you know Jim Can'ttell ain't got time to be worryin about the likes of island folks. He needs to be tied to the end of Avon where he will get a good look at it on the way to NY.


 Trust me Doug,that will only last a fawt'n spell cause dem pilings are held together by rusty nails and chains..Would be kinda cool watch'n him surf down one a dem waves after the pier goes down.. 

Kingstrut thanks for the offer,we'll tuff this'n out like the other ones..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea WD. I bet he was pissed though when they told him he would be in Rhode Island instead of Wrightsville Beach again. He likes this area a lot. 

Hell, we're all under a Hurricane Warning now, even down here in the SENC. We had enough of this crap in the 90's. Now I have to work from tomorow all through Saturday.

Now If I could just remeber where I put that metal detector for Monday...


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> ..............we'll tuff this'n out like the other ones..


you take care kenny !!!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ryan Y said:


> Yea WD. I bet he was pissed though when they told him he would be in Rhode Island instead of Wrightsville Beach again. He likes this area a lot.


What? He's Jim Fr**&^%^ng Cantore!! He tells THEM where he's going, not the other way round. Get a grip son.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

This is going to suck. You guys are right in the crosshairs.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

http://www.wxrisk.com/2011/08/1st-ideas-at-va-nc-md-de-irene-forecast/

Probably the most accurate forecast you'll see. 100+ MPH sustained. You guys down there be safe


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Best of luck DD


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I bleeve shes gonna blow and shes a slow mover too.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

phillyguy said:


> What? He's Jim Fr**&^%^ng Cantore!! He tells THEM where he's going, not the other way round. Get a grip son.


I believe he'd tell them he'd sit this one out down here at Wrightsville then. That or he would have said he was comgin to North Carolina where the "Real Hurricanes" hit!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Take Care down there! 
You are all in our thoughts.
Tom & Linda


----------



## mountainmike (Apr 8, 2009)

You guys sure know the meaning of pride......My hat is off to ya'.....I wish you the best!!


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

Wish you well guys.....Greg


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I woner where the new inlets are goinf to be? S-Curves?, Hatteras?

I wish it would re-open Corcake though.


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

Is there enough time to organize a mandatory bird watchers meeting at Cape Point for Saturday morning?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ryan Y said:


> I woner where the new inlets are goinf to be? S-Curves?, Hatteras?
> 
> I wish it would re-open Corcake though.


 Could be at same spots Izzy did in Hatteras, in or near Canadian Hole n of Buxton,s turns as well as futher n on Pea Island.. It's all a guess,but looks like a second Emily,which was actually worse than Izzy in terms of water damage.. Friend of mine down the street has waterlines on his downstairs pateo,Emily is without a doubt a ft higher than any of the other watermarks.. It's anyone's guess,just hope everything holds together here,as well as all the piers,OI bridge,and all the folks n of us as well. Tall order but what the heck...


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

> we'll tuff this'n out like the other ones


Good luck, be safe and keep us posted.............................................


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

We ha the CB pier under our house banging on our pilings in 96.

Shes starting to blow good here tonight. Already been to several trees through houses today. and it's just gusting good..No straight lines yet. She's looking like she may skirt us a little more now too.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

EABiker said:


> Is there enough time to organize a mandatory bird watchers meeting at Cape Point for Saturday morning?


Why there's always time for the birds. The point would be a great place for the huggers tomorrow.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

here comes the november gales early.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ryan Y said:


> We ha the CB pier under our house banging on our pilings in 96.
> 
> Shes starting to blow good here tonight. Already been to several trees through houses today. and it's just gusting good..No straight lines yet. She's looking like she may skirt us a little more now too.


 Hope ya'll did ok Ryan,got it blow'n and dropping a few trees here as well,gett'n a few post in before electricity drops out... Check in with ya later...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Kenny and family and everyone else on the Island,,, all the best and please stay safe


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Trees sideways now.. Heard Atlantic Beach lost the end of thier pier.. I expect a few to go down here as well,hoping for the best though...


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

The weather channel said the last 30 yards of the Atlantic Beach pier has fallen in.And the next 30 yards is sagging.
Be safe out there.


----------



## mountainmike (Apr 8, 2009)

Is there enough time to organize a mandatory bird watchers meeting at Cape Point for Saturday morning?

Now thats funny !!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah they can assemble on the pier in Atlantic beach!!!!


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Hope everyone stays safe. The pier at the Sheraton on AB and Bogue inlet pier lost their ends. Thats what WRAL is reporting.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it's a little weird the weather channel doesn't have a reporter in Hatteras? It would have been an awesome chance to tell folks about the other storm threatening hatteras such as the Audobon and their bunch!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Did well down here at cb. Still have power, few pine cones down. Still gusty and raining. Good luck to all of you in the northern parts.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes definitely be careful. If your throwing stingsilvers and they're coming back and hittin you in the face its probably time to go in.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

We ran all night all long. It also rained constantly. Lot's old growth trees in Midtown Wilmington down and some through houses including one that we went to that was cut in half. Also an apartment building with a tree through it. Not one injury though. (That I went to). The airport here reported 70 mile an hour winds just before daybreak. Im finally home, no damage here and the power is still on...and cable. Just a few gusts left over now. Probably not over 30 mph.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Suzanne showed me pictures of her friend's house in Bath. THey have water halfway up their front door from the sound. I understand oriental is underwater as well. Hell, Im sure all of that side of pamlico sound is.


***Update***

The sun is out.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*DD and Jody*

I hope you all fare ok. All we've been hearing up here is Atlantic Beach and then NYC. They really didn't cover Hattie. Just a little up by Nags Head. Hopefully ya'll fared well. God Bless...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Ryan,

How did you guys do at your place? DC didn't get it as bad as we thought it would. Just some wind and rain. Pretty easy compared to other places. Chincoteague had a tornado blast through. Still trying to find out how some friends who lived there ended up.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hatteras is cut in two by an Inlet at Mirlo Beach, at the North End of Rodanthe

Hard to say at this point whether that water flow will subside, it does not look as deep as the inlet cut by Izzy however just the same no one will be driving through on Rt 12
until it is repaired and refilled. It looked fairly deep 4-5 ft to me in the photo I saw. It will be very tough on all the Hatteras Village Residents as well as Ocracoke until the highway has been rebuilt.


On the plus side of things none of the Plovers survived...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

We did good fish breath. Just limbs leaves and trash in the yard. Saw a ton of downed trees in the older parts of Wilmington with a few through houses. I think from here (Wilmington) and moving North the damage gets worse.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

deleted


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Ryan Y said:


> We did good fish breath. Just limbs leaves and trash in the yard. Saw a ton of downed trees in the older parts of Wilmington with a few through houses. I think from here (Wilmington) and moving North the damage gets worse.


Glad to hear you guys came through it relatively ok. We had some big trees come down here as well. One landed on a house and crushed a section of it. Fortunately no one was hurt. All the swimming pools were filled a foot deep with leaves. See ya around the block!


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Hawk just called me and he had just spoken to Kenny/DD. No real problems and power just got turned on.


----------

